# Friend looking to buy a cleaver



## dglevy (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a friend who's in the market for a new cleaver. Just wondering what folks think. I've used the questionnaire, deleting the questions that aren't relevant or don't matter.

As always, thoughtful, well-informed replies would be most appreciated!

_KNIFE TYPE_
What type of knife are you interested in? Cleaver
Are you right or left handed? I don't know. Probably right.
Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle? Either.
Do you require a stainless knife? Yes.
What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife? $100
_
KNIFE USE_
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment? Home.
What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for? Hacking through bones and joints. (I'm just guessing. He likes barbecue a LOT...)
What knife, if any, are you replacing? None.
Ease of Use? Easy to sharpen.
Edge Retention? Obviously edge retention is extremely important.

_KNIFE MAINTENANCE_
Do you sharpen your own knives? No.
If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? Yes--if it's not too much work.
Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? Yes.

_LOCATION_
What country are you in? USA


----------



## dglevy (Apr 22, 2015)

Crickets!

Any opinions?


----------



## labor of love (Apr 22, 2015)

Here is a meat cleaver one if our vendors carries 
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...type/cleavers/gesshin-205mm-meat-cleaver.html


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 22, 2015)

CCK is the most common brand I know of. They make ones for butchur work. Arcos is another common brand. I don't own one but if it was my money id go cck or a cheap one from an Asian grocer. I've never wanted to smash through bone. But cck is very popular, find one with a softer steel.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 22, 2015)

Shibazi makes a decent inexpensive meat cleaver.


----------



## dglevy (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks, guys, for posting!

I'm wondering what the deal is with steel type. Judging by the posts, it seems as though one would want a steel that is tough but not hard, to minimize chipping. But does that mean one can just go out and buy a $15 cleaver in Chinatown and it won't be much worse than a $100 one?


----------



## havox07 (Apr 23, 2015)

It will often be worse, but it can be a good starting point to see if you like using a cleaver. Many chinese restaurants use nothing but these cheap cleavers so they do work. You just want to try and find a cleaver made out of carbon steel instead of stainless ideally, as it is harder with much better edge retention. CCK became popular due to their relatively cheap carbon cleavers, but unfortunately those cheap cleavers are not so cheap anymore.



dglevy said:


> Thanks, guys, for posting!
> 
> I'm wondering what the deal is with steel type. Judging by the posts, it seems as though one would want a steel that is tough but not hard, to minimize chipping. But does that mean one can just go out and buy a $15 cleaver in Chinatown and it won't be much worse than a $100 one?


----------



## drawman623 (Apr 24, 2015)

I've got a Shun cleaver that is unused in its box (acquired in a multi knife trade). VG10 stainless so there is minimal care required and the knife can be professionally sharpened at several kitchen supply stores for very little expense. (Sur la table local to me charges $5). The damascus is impressive looking, especiaslly for a new user of fine kitchen knives. Good luck finding what you need. Mine is priced at $130 delivered


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 25, 2015)

Real bone chopping doesn't really require an expensive cleaver, just a heavy thick one. I would go with either a solid model from any of the western cutlery companies or a Chinese knife from the local Asian food store. Just look for something with a fairly thick spine if he is really chopping through heavy bones and joints. P.S. Shun cleavers are made for slicing soft materials not chopping thick bones.


----------



## gic (Apr 25, 2015)

You know the Zhen cleavers made in Taiwan from VG 10 steel aren't bad, there are also some nice very cheap Korean cleavers available on ebay. I think CCK cleavers while very nice, are totally overpriced nowadays..


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 25, 2015)

I should have probably also mentioned that CCK and many other Chinese cleaver makers offer what they call "barbeque cleavers." I have a CCK, large and fairly heavy. It will handle all but the largest bones in a pig but it is a little light for major cow bones. I dinged mine on cow ribs.


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 25, 2015)

This Dexter Russell stainless was recommended on serious eats as the most inexpensive bang for your buck:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008RBTGOK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Might need something a bit more heavy duty for beef bones, though. For that they have this one:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0019KATWY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

and here's the even bigger one . . .

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001505OT6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Dunno what the "high carbon stainless steel" is. Rosewood handle looks nice.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 25, 2015)

Didn't see the serious eats, but I believe this is the DR cleaver usually recommended...I could be wrong.


----------



## dglevy (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for the tips, guys!

The Zhen and the Dexter-Russells look like good possibilities. And thanks also for the comment that the CCK might be overpriced. Certainly, I'm not going to recommend a $115 cleaver to my friend, which is over his budget. The Zhen heavy duty, on the other hand is very intriguing, at $70. Just curious, though: VG-10 is great. (I own three Tojiro DPs.) But wouldn't it be prone to chipping when hacking at bones?


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 26, 2015)

Don't buy the Dexter if he is going to hack on bones. Its a soft material only knife. Not sure what makes the CCK overpriced. It is one of a small number of brands I would consider top of the line coming out of China. The Zhen I assume is Taiwanese and I would trust it too.


----------



## gic (Apr 26, 2015)

Zhen is taiwan made with japanese VG-10 cladded with the typical soft stainless. I don't know about the bone chopper but the slicer is fine and not chippy as a slicer


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 26, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Didn't see the serious eats, but I believe this is the DR cleaver usually recommended...I could be wrong.



in this article it was the 5387 model: http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/08/how-to-choose-buy-care-for-a-meat-cleaver.html (scroll to bottom)


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 26, 2015)

Noodle Soup said:


> Don't buy the Dexter if he is going to hack on bones. Its a soft material only knife. Not sure what makes the CCK overpriced. It is one of a small number of brands I would consider top of the line coming out of China. The Zhen I assume is Taiwanese and I would trust it too.



Even this one? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0019KATWY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 26, 2015)

Any cheap stainless cleaver IMO is a waste of money super soft. Most of the Chinese chefs in Chinatown here use carbons if you are chopping chicken, duck & char Sui pork all day you need a cleaver that works.

I have heard that the Dexters are made in China now. They are high carbon steel stain resistant. The Dexter S5288 is a beast. It will go through bones.

I have a quality Tojiro medium cleaver little over 1# VG-10 I cut frozen fruit for smoothies with it no problem. Chicken bones will chip the edge. I don't think VG-10 is good for cutting bones.

You must clean your cleavers after use and dry just like a chef knife. The high carbon stainless can still rust with misuse. Also you must learn to sharpen them. I used CCK carbon bone cleaver for banquet cold ginger chicken platters. Going through chix thigh bones will stress the edge, always sharpened it after use so it would be ready for next time.

Almost all my carbon cleavers sold when I retired. Still have a medium size CCK carbon BBQ Chopper. Don't use it much, but have it when I need it. I paid around 60.00 in Chinatown for the BBQ chopper. They sell them in stainless also. If he is hacking thru bones and joints at the least you want a medium cleaver or even a heavy.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry I have the CCK Kau Kong heavy duty cleaver medium, not the BBQ. On Chinese Chef Mall the stainless version is around 100.00.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 26, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> Even this one? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0019KATWY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



No, I meant the Chinese style Dexter cleavers. I haven't bought one for a while but they used to come with a sticker on the blade saying not to chop bone with them. Very thin slicing edge.


----------



## dglevy (Apr 26, 2015)

keithsaltydog said:


> ... Chicken bones will chip the edge. I don't think VG-10 is good for cutting bones.



Thanks, Keith, for your detailed reply. You answered my question. :biggrin:

And thanks to everyone for taking the time to give their opinions! I'm going to talk with my friend next and see what he thinks, for next steps.

Cheers,

David


----------



## WingKKF (Apr 27, 2015)

My cleaver source: http://wokshop.stores.yahoo.net/cleavers.html The $9.95 carbon steel vegetable cleaver on sale is the best ten bucks I've ever spent on cutlery. It needed a bit of fit and finishing work but it is now the best cutting knife I own. I'm sure you can find the right bone cracker there for not a whole lot of money.


----------



## dglevy (Apr 28, 2015)

'k, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 28, 2015)

I'll second Tane Chan at Wok Shop. All of her knives and woks are good basic working tools. I just bought a $10.00 "all purpose" cleaver off her a few weeks ago out of curiosity about what that would get me. I was surprised at the quality of the knife and its ability to both chop chicken bones for stock and slice vegetables for stir fries. This is the kind of cleaver you will find in most main land Chinese kitchens.


----------

